# For INFPS: Which among the ff types are you in or had been in a relationship with?



## Azalea Sho (Aug 16, 2015)

Guys I'm just doing a little survey about INFP relationships here. I want to know which types you are mostly attracted to and which types you actually have relationships with. So please choose honestly. It is alright to choose multiple answers, but please don't include non-serious relationships like one night stands or anything like that.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

always xNTPs. i think we just compliment each other really well, the fact that we see the same things but from different angles makes for an interesting dynamic and a lot of fun conversations. i notice that things tend to be more harmonious with ENTPs, they balance out my extreme introvert tendencies and make sure i get a healthy dose of sunlight every once in a while. plus i can hide behind them and let them drive the conversation in group social settings. they have the ideas and inquisitive endeavors, i offer INFP support and healing and unconditional love. we make a good team.


----------



## Azalea Sho (Aug 16, 2015)

Really? How about ENTPs love for debates and arguments? What do you think about that? How does that work well with your conlict avoiding tendencies? Or are you not very avoidant?


----------



## Azalea Sho (Aug 16, 2015)

-bump- @[email protected] Need more respondents


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife is an INFJ and we compliment each other well most of the time. Among my close circle of friends are ESFJ, INTJ, ENFJ and another INFP. I think in many ways I'm most attracted to other INFPs but I think that having a romantic relationship with one might not be the healthiest option. In my wife and I's relationship she helps me turn my thoughts and dreams to practical purposes and I help temper her sometimes excessive fervor in her causes, so it works well for both of us.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The only person to even think about dating me was this one crazy-horny ENFJ.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Married to an ENFJ. I haven't typed any of my ex's, but I have a suspicion that I've dated at least one other INFP, and an ESFP.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

I am currently crushing on an ESFP (if that counts). He makes me really happy and I feel comfortable sharing my vulnerabilities with him, which is more than I can say with my other romantic interests.


----------



## Azalea Sho (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for your answers! Keep the votes coming in! I need at least a 100 votes.. but better if it goes past that. If you know other INFPs who havent voted I'd appreciate if you call their attention for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Azalea Sho (Aug 16, 2015)

-bump- I need more respondents T^T


----------



## Azalea Sho (Aug 16, 2015)

Bump baba bump!


----------

